# βερεσέ



## lajacapaca

Γεια σας, 
θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει εδώ βερεσέ;
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν κατάλαβα καλά.



_Κάντε πλούσιοι λεφτά να πάρετε μαζί σας_
_γιατί ο Χάρος *βερεσέ *δεν παίρνει την ψυχή σας_

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Tassos

lajacapaca said:


> Γεια σας,
> θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει εδώ τη λέξη βερεσέ;
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν κατάλαβα καλά.
> 
> _Κάντε πλούσιοι λεφτά να πάρετε μαζί σας_
> _γιατί ο Χάρος *βερεσέ *δεν παίρνει την ψυχή σας_
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!



El significado de la palabra es lo que en español se llama *gratis* y en griego *τσάμπα*
Μία (εντάξει, αρκετά Ισπανικά για σήμερα ) μετάφραση του παραπάνω δίστιχου στα αγγλικά θα ήταν:

Rich people make money so you can take them with you
'Cause Death won't/can't take your souls for free

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εδώ υπάρχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη διαφοροποίηση σε σχέση με τη γενική έννοια του όρου.


----------



## lajacapaca

Gracias Tassos,
Εχει νοήμα, απλά στο λεξικό βρήκα άλλο, 
*βερεσέ* [veresé] επίρρ. τροπ. *:* (για αγοραπωλησίες) *με πίστωση*: _Στα σουπερμάρκετ δεν μπορείς να ψωνίσεις_ ~. ΦΡ _(αυτά) τ΄ ακούω_ ~_,_ χωρίς να τα παίρνω υπόψη, χωρίς να δίνω σημασία. _τζάμπα και_ ~_,_ μάταια, άδικα. || (ως ουσ.) το _βερεσέ*._ 

το ιδιο λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης, και το ελληνο ισπανικό...

Αλλά η απάντηση σου βολέυει πιο πολύ στην μετάφραση και βγάζει και περισσότερο νοήμα...

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Tassos

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, δεν ξέρω γιατί πήγα κατ' ευθείαν στο τσάμπα , παρασύρθηκα από το νόημα της μετάφρασης και σου έδωσα μια πιο ελεύθερη ερμηνεία.
Φυσικά και σημαίνει *με πίστωση*, απλά το να πεις βερεσέ=τσάμπα είναι το επόμενο βήμα, σα να λες ότι αγοράζεις κάτι με πίστωση αλλά πρακτικά δεν σκοπεύεις να το πληρώσεις. Στη μετάφραση βέβαια ταιριάζει γάντι, άρα τελικά _είχες δίκιο_, αλλάζει λίγο το νόημα.


----------



## lajacapaca

Η ελεύθερη σου ερμηνεία με βοήθησε πολύ,
θα το μεταφράσω gratis επειδή αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να γράψω al fiado, (η a crédito) που είναι η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση και ακούγεται χάλια, 
Gracias!!!!


----------



## Perseas

Γεια σας,

αναδιατυπώνω το δίστιχο στα ελληνικά και τη μετάφραση την αφήνω σε σας :

_Κάντε πλούσιοι λεφτά να πάρετε μαζί σας_
_γιατί ο Χάρος *βερεσέ *δεν παίρνει την ψυχή σας --> γιατί ο Χάρος θέλει _να τον πληρώσετε τοις μετρητοις (άμεσα) την ώρα που παίρνει την ψυχή σας


----------



## lajacapaca

Γεια σου Πέρσεα,
ωραία ερμηνεία, πολύ καλά τα λες,
το θέμα είναι οτι για να το μεταφράζω στα Ισπανικά με τη πραγματική έννοια θα πρέπει να μεταφράζω την εξήγηση σου...
ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## shawnee

I agree with Perseas. My understanding of βερεσέ has always been - on account, or as you say in Spanish al fiado, ( a crédito). I would suggest preserving that meaning in this particular instance.


----------

